# Fix For HP Printers That Receive "Ink System Failure" Warning



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

For HP Photosmart and Deskjet printers without fax capabilities:

http://www.ccl-la.com/blog/index.php/hp-photosmart-ink-system-failure-2/

For HP Photosmart printers with fax capabilities:

http://www.ccl-la.com/blog/index.php/hp-photosmart-ink-system-failure-1/

(The thanks goes to *Monty18* for providing these links)

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice find, thanks.

Kudos to Monty18

.


----------

